
Madagascar pochard: World's rarest bird gets new home - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-46703335
======
sandworm101
>> "They range from sedimentation, invasive species, pollution, poor
agricultural practises - a whole suite of problems that create the perfect
storm making it very difficult for a species like the Madagascar pochard to
survive."

It is a duck? Why is it so sensitive? Other ducks seems to thrive in
relatively close contact with humans.

Wikipedia has a little more:

"The cause of decline was the introduction of numerous fish species in the
lake that killed most of the pochard chicks and damaged nesting sites. Adult
birds are also likely to have become victims of introduced fishes."

What fish kills adult ducks? This is borderline shark territory. I'd be
careful about kids swimming around such predators.

~~~
lucideer
> _What fish kills adult ducks?_

From the referenced article on Wikipedia, it seems to be
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilapia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilapia)
but they seem to be mostly talking about competition for food supply rather
than direct killing of adult ducks:

> _fish, especially Tilapia, have depleted essential food supplies and likely
> increased nest-predation for the species (Pidgeon 1996). The introduction of
> Tilapia into Alaotra probably had a devastating effect on the pochard and
> other more widespread waterbirds preferring emergent vegetation_

